# What sucks worse than spending weekend with ILs?



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Spending weekend with them when you're having marital problems. I want to run away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Don't blame you!

Sometimes you just have to do what you have to do. Trying counting down the hours?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Hmmm.... be glad you don't LIVE with them while having marital problems... been there, done that. Wouldn't recommend it. =/


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

The last time we were around these people we were so happy together. Now I have a heavy heart just thinking about everything that has happened. I remember how I used to feel
about him and I want to cry. I see how other people see him and remember I used to see him that way too. I had no idea. It just depresses me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

The thing is he has some very backwards ideas about women and sex that his IC, my IC, and our MC think is due to his upbringing. So being where he grew up and the people who influenced him is hard for me. I feel like something bad happened to him as a child. I could be wrong but my IC had the feeling too. It's just hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Well... It would be better to deal with IL's than spending the weekend sitting at home, waiting for him to come home wondering what he was doing at the IL's. 
(ie- it would suck worse if he went alone).


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

No doubt!!! We had to spend a weekend with my family when we were having issues, at Disney no less! Ug... that was a crazy week. Luckily we worked it out fairly quickly... but it totally sucked for me and it was my family, I can only imagine how my dh felt.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know but I would have not worried about him doing anything at the ILs. There's nothing to do there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nothing is worse than dealing with family when you have marriage problems. 


Hope everything is ok now.

I remember when my mom would come up on Saturdays when Hubs and I were separated. omfg. She'd tell me how I needed to behave and to stop moping and blah blah blah...GO AWAY, LADY!

But I guess it's way worse when you have marriage issues and the ILs don't know  That would suck! Thank goodness it's over.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess that's it, not being able to say anything to them. If it were other thumgs maybe but our problems are manifesting sexually and I just can't go there. 
Interesting though you know how a lot of people marry someone that reminds them of a family member? I met my family dipole ganger: his cousin. We are the same physical type and our personalities are so similar I couldn't believe it. She's one of his only cousins that he is close to.
I still don't know who in my life my h reminds me of!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Spending the week before thinking of it, and the week after living it over again in your head. :-o


----------

